# Let's see those Blessed Broodmares



## eagles ring farm (Jul 11, 2012)

We currently have 6 mares:

*Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed---**-“Spice”- *2010 National Top Ten futurity

33.5”- Perlino Maiden mare- AMHA-AMHR

Bred to our Palomino Buckeroo Son “Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz” for a 2013 foal

Triple K Boogies Bow Tie x RF Bars Warrior Princess







*Uno Lotus**----”Lotus”*

9 yr old -32” Palomino Pinto-AMHA/AMHR

Bred to our Palomino Buckeroo Son “Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz” for a 2013 foal

Sierra Dawn Uno De Mayo X Fallen Ash Farms Apache Gold






*A&Lms Rompin Codys Chera Pooh--- **“Pooh”-*2006 NJ State Pinto Champion 

33.5” Chestnut Pinto-AMHA/AMHR

Bred to our Palomino Buckeroo Son “Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz” for a 2013 foal

Rodeos Rompin Cody x Fun Farms Strawberry Shortcake






*D'Armond Darling Echo**----”Darling”*

31” 2007-Creamello Maiden Mare-AMHA/AMHR

Bred to our Buckskin Buckeroo Grandson Triple K Boogies Bow Tie for a 2013 foal

Little Kings Echo Apparition X D'Armond GGs Swiss Miss






*Cedar Fields Awesome CoCo Chanel**---”CoCo”*

31” Bay Maiden Mare- AMHA/AMHR

bred to our Buckeroo Grandson Triple K Boogies Bow Tie for a 2013 foal

Cross County Call me Awesome x JTR Little Sarah 






*RF Bars Warrior Princess**---”Xena”*

37” Palomino Appaloosa- AMHR

“Xena” had a gorgeous perlino filly by Triple K Boogies Bow Tie (she is a full sister to Spice above)

She is not bred back as of now for 2013

RF Bars CR Mystic Warrior x RF Bars Lot A Dot Ginger


----------



## AshleyNicole (Jul 12, 2012)

Love your Call Me Awesome mare(love Redboy if you can't tell) and the Uno mare. Love dilutes but only have one lol. Here are my favorites






Erica's EK Rowdy Lady- National champion producer in foal to my Redboy son Bare






Satan's First Class Lass (HOF) 2X Res. National Champion and dam to a National Champion out with Bare






MCC Feathers Silver Streak- Res. National Champion- Res. National Champion producer out with Bare

Those should be the only ones in foal for 2013 and what I consider my 3 best producing mares.

of course can't forget






NFC Rowdy's Geisha Girl- 26 years young and a national champion producer

we have others but these and Bare are the ones I can't do without


----------



## MindyLee (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a few...

WestWinds Bay Lady of BuckOff-bay

Alvadars Champagne Elegance-buckskin

Miniature Dreamlands Misty J-silver dapple

and

Zephyr Woods Little Prancer-bay roan


----------



## MindyLee (Jul 12, 2012)

heres pics!

both cleaned up pics and pasture pics!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jul 13, 2012)

I love seeing everyone's mares. Absolutely gorgeous! I have D'Armond's Crystal and Velvet left open this year.




I also have Little King's Russian Raven bred to and confirmed in foal to Gross Hill Undisputed Creation.




And Country Lane Buck's Forevermore (a double buckeroo bred mare). Exposed to Rogers HSR Destiny's Amore (two time World Top 5 stallion) for a 2013 foal.


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2012)

Some of our broodmares or future broodmares:

Double, 2004 BTU granddaughter:






Cover Girl, 2008 double bred Buckeroo (granddaughter):






Infinity, 2009 triple Buckeroo:






Sweetie, 2004 BTU Granddaughter:






Bomb Shell, 2007 Buckeroo granddaughter:






Hope, 2002 daughter of Cross Country's Rowdys Reflection:


----------



## frosthillfarm (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's my girl - Investment Farms Mercedes. She has blessed me with 4 beautiful fillies!






and a yearling photo of her )


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's My Girls





Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire - She has given me 4 Gorgous Babies (Kept two Fillies)

AMHA/AMHR/PtHA Sorrel (Splashed White) 33.5"











Magic Mist Treasure of Bonsai - had her First Foal for me in April





2004 AMHA/AMHR Palomino 33.75"






Old Stage Bit of Vegas in the Buff - Had her First Foal in May

2007 AMHA/AMHR Buckskin Dun 31.25" Love this Mare!






Oak Parks Vegas Intrigue - Currently Being Bred - Will Hopefully have her First Baby next Spring/Summer

2008 AMHA/AMHR Silver Grulla 31.5"






I have some jr Mares and a Three Year Old Mare Also

but they have yet too Join the Broodmare Band!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Jul 13, 2012)

Great thread! you all have some beautiful girls



Here are my broodmares...

*Freedom Hill Farm's Classic Flame - *_Multi AMHA World Top Ten & AMHA World Top Five_

2009 A/R bay overo. This is my newest girl, love her! She is due for her first foal in 2013

La Vista Flamboyant Remark X Freedom Hill Farms Classic Princess






*EJH Sparkling Bucks*

2003 A/R silver dunskin - four foals (kept her 2011 & 2012 fillies)

Little Kings Robobuck X Mini Worlds Sparklette






*JoCo Dreamers Lady Buckeroo*

2003 A/R perlino pinto - six foals (kept her 2010 filly)

Little Kings LKB Buckeroo Dream X R Little Countrys Angel Fire






*Todwils Happy Daze*

1999 A/R silver buckskin - six foals

Little Kings Beau Buckeroo X Thum Balina






*Little Kings Sugar Mama*

2006 A/R cremello or perlino - three foals

Little Kings Little Buckeroo X Gold Kings Snowflake






*S Bar P's Elegance In Motion - *_22 HOF points, several Grands, Reserves and Top Tens in AMHA & AMHR shows_

2005 A/R silver bay - one foal

Boones Little Buck A Luck X Painted Perfections Simple Elegance






More in the next post...


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Jul 13, 2012)

*Running Creeks Champaign Ice*

2007 A/R smokey cream - one foal

Silver Plates Final Destination X Larays Dandy Rita Feye






*Bar B Zeus Secret Love*

2008 A/R palomino - due for her first foal in 2013

Little Kings Buck Zeus X Little Kings Russian Roulette






*Westwind Gold N Toi Echo Melody*

2008 A/R bay - had her first foal this year

Buckeroos Golden Echo X Westwinds Patriotic Melody Girl






*Rolin Acres Lucy Buck*

2006 A/R buckskin - three foals (kept her 2011 filly).

Little Kings Echo Montego X Rolin Acres Little Lucy B.






*Twisted Pines Rowdy Girl*

2005 A/R chestnut pinto - three foals

H&HS Fighting Buckeroo X Spragues Orion Royale Pocohontas






*QAHR'S Vanilla Ice*

2005 A/R flaxen chestnut - one foal

Triple JS Spunky Dude X Hunt House Farms Ice Princess






We have one more mare, H&HS Boys Ren, a solid black Boones Little Andy grandaughter. However, I ran out of photo-room in this post but she is pictured on my website.


----------



## HGStables (Jul 13, 2012)

I currently have two mares here they are











*Menagerie Spooks Little Black Dress*

_"Mariah"_

2009 AMHR/PtHA Black Tobiano

D&S Spook Tacular X KSB Wondrelands Sheza Blessing

Maiden - Exposed to Rivers Edge Trial By Fire (Not confirmed in foal yet)

I took Mariah to our first show together a week after I got her and we took first place

in her class.











*Fun E Farms Isnt She Lovely*

_"Izzy"_

2009 AMHA/AMHR Black Tobiano

Royal M Freckles X WHF Dancing Dove

Maiden - Confirmed in foal to Rivers Edge Trial By Fire for a Feb-March 2013 Foal

I showed Izzy last year as a two year old she won her halter class agianst 7 other minis, placed

3rd in PAint/Pinto out of 8+ horses, and 2nd out of 4 Two year olds and she was the only

mini.

I may have a third mare if so she is a solid bay AMHR


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 13, 2012)

I have two mares, eventually going to add to my herd.





first up, Buckeye WCF Day Dream Believer, my 37" Sorrel Frame Sabino Overo mare LWO+ AMHR registered. She has had 3 colts so far, and has confirmed in-foal to Rio, a black splash overo for 2013.

Here is my lovely girl:




These are her three colts.







This is Buckeye WCF Derby Dancer, bred by Walnut Creak Farm. His sire is the amazing FWF Little Wardance. This colt is owned by T. Gutscher.

Her other foal, which I can't seem to find any information on unfortunetaly.

And her 2012 colt, a maximum sabino overo. We think his base color is palomino.




My other mare is a Buckskin frame sabino over LWO+ AMHA/AMHR registered, 31 1/2' inches. This is her first breeding season.


----------



## Kendra (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's our three broodmares!

Circle J Robin






Toybox Barbie Doll






Rocky Mountains Ruble - future broodmare, expecting her first foal in 2013


----------



## mel (Jul 13, 2012)

I love my girls



thank you for this topic!

My first girl is J & S Estates Gypsy Rose

ASPC/AMHR 32" she had a lovely bay filly last year who we are showing this year.






Alpha Farms Joyful Night

ASPC/AMHR 37.75" she had her first foal this year a stunning black colt






FFF From The Heart Feel The Breeze

ASPC/AMHR -- she had her first foal this year a beautiful bay roan filly






From The Heart I've Fallen 4 You

ASPC/AMHR 37.75" she had a stunning colt last year, was left open for this year and is bred to Little Joe for a 2013 foal






and our newest broodmare that will be bred next year to Little Joe

SMHC's Freedoms Dynasty (Pictures courtesy of From The Heart Farm)

ASPC/AMHR


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 14, 2012)

LBFS Dancing Legs
​


AMHA/AMHR Black Pinto
​








Luck's Little Miss Sweet Tart
​


AMHR Bay Pinto
​








Carriage Hills Copper
​


AMHA/AMHR Silver Bay Roan
​








Lil Butts Blazing Glory
​


AMHR Chestnut Pinto
​








Lucks Little Black Daisy
​


AMHR Black Bay Solid
​


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 15, 2012)

Here are my mares....

Heather Glens Nutmeg (HHH Keep The Faith x Almost Heavens Cinnamon Sugar)











Sunrise Hill Farm Solitaire (Lucky Four Spots A Plenty x Pepperita)


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 15, 2012)

Heather Glens Just N Time (Squires Montana Justin Image x Rozs Sparkle Plenty)











Heather Glens Poetic Justice (CR Lakota Renegade x Heather Glens Just N Time)


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 16, 2012)

Great topic! Here are our girls (will take several posts!):

Jandts Pom Pom Chickadee (Chicky)--A/R silver appy






Jandts Wanna Pimples (Wanna)--A/R bay appy






Mars Rosebud (Mars)--A/R chestnut appy






Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe (Babe)--A/R chestnut pintaloosa






Timberviews Buttons and Bows (Buttons)--A/R bay overaloosa






Maple Hollows Phlash of Fireworks (Ellie)--A/R black pinto


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 16, 2012)

Lakeviews Diamond Gal (Diamond)--A/R red dun






Maple Hollows Blue Lite Special (Sassy)--A/R sorrel






Kaycee Babs (Babs)--A/R silver bay roan






Cherokee Rose Miss Never Miss (Missy)--A/R bay appy






Monte Carlos Black Diamonds (Star)--A pending/R black appy






Kaycee Freckles Playgirl (Freckles)--A/R sorrel sabino overo


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 16, 2012)

Knutson Apaches Preshush Belle (Belle)--R palomino tovero






Hobbit Hills Shes All That (Chippy)--A/R bay appy






Carrie A Snowflake (Carrie)--A/R palomino






Naomi of KHA (Naomi)--A/R silver bay appy






Raygold Ramaker Sabrinia (Sabrinia)--A/R silver?






Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan (Susan)--A/R black pinto


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 16, 2012)

LBFs Gorgeous (Gorgeous)--A/R black pinto







Lucky Four Blue Chip Electra (Electra)--A/R smokey black grey






Arions Maple Hollows Destiny (Destiny)--A/R buckskin pinto






Kaycee Strawberry Wine (Strawberry)--A/R red roan






MSR Majestys California Dreamin (Callie)--A/R sorrel pinto






Ramakers Hallies Angel (Hallie)--A/R silver


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 16, 2012)

Dusty Lane Commanders Red Bird (Dusty)--A/R chestnut






BPF The Divine Major Brewers Miss Em (Em)--A/R black






Rojan Farms Sweet Supreme Spring (Dolly)--A/R bay roan






Little Kings Frosty Fawn (Frosty)--A/R cremello






Magic Mans Lollipop (Lollipop)-A/R black


----------



## Reble (Jul 29, 2012)

Here is a picture of my broodmare and her colt born this year..

Took this picture a week ago, on top of our pasture hill.. Love this photo..


----------



## cassie (Jul 30, 2012)

great post, you all have gorgeous mares!

I have two mares both left open this year, contemplating putting them in foal in Octoer for 2013 foals.

First my 33" Miniature pony mare, "Raylee Park Classic Butterscotch" Suzie, Silver bay produced a lovely tiny bay colt October last year.


(in winter coat)




second my 36" miniature horse mare "Raylee Park Classic Touch" Penny is a chestnut flaxen Sabino slash hoping to put her into foal later this year to see what she produces for me


----------



## markadoodle (Aug 1, 2012)

We recently sold our beloved H/Z broodmare Libby, 

but who we do have now are;

*S u n n y b r o o k ' s I r i s h M i s t - Misty*











*R o y a l V i e w ' s S p l e n d o r B r i l l i a n c e - Brilly*











*P a i n t e d P e r f e c t i o n ' s S e c r e t T r e a s u r e - Treasure*


----------



## countrymini (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's my broodies, first one will start her new career in approx two months time!

35" Gray pintaloosa, 5 years old




And my 34" Liver Chestnut pinto, due in December


----------



## bunni1900 (Sep 7, 2012)

My girls from youngest to oldest!

Rivendells Carmel Contessa 2012 perlino/appy filly

Rivendells Raisin Expectations 2011 buckskin pinto filly

Rivendells Cocoa Suede 2004 palomino pinto mare


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 7, 2012)

My Missymomma 6 weeks before she foaled. I really need to get some good pictures of her. She is the sweetest little mare!


----------



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse (Sep 16, 2012)

We currently have 3 mares all bred for 2013:

*PAINTED ARROWS TABETHAS MAGIC---**-“Hope”*

31.5”- Red Roan Tover- AMHR

Bred for a 2013 foal


----------



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse (Sep 16, 2012)

*Sunrise Hill Serenades Desert Rose ---**-“Rosie”*

29”- Sorrel Tabiono- AMHA/AMHR

Bred for a 2013 foal


----------



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse (Sep 16, 2012)

*SHOWCASE APT TO BE TREASURED ---**-“Treasure”*

37”- Bay Snowflake appaloosa- AMHR

Bred for a 2013 foal


----------

